# Horse/House Sitters Farnham,Surrey



## fusspot (1 September 2013)

Was wondering if anybody knew of any good,reliable people who do house sitting and look after some well behaved horses-no exercising required-general yard duties- for occasional weekends and two weeks end of March 2014.Would be great if person was close enough to also do occasional days or put to beds.Thankyou in advance.


----------



## LynH (2 September 2013)

I know someone who used to work on a previous livery yard who is now a freelance groom in this area. I'll check she is happy for me to pass on her number. I've paid her to my horses when I am not home and she's been great and just sends a text when the horses are done to say no problems etc so I can relax knowing all is ok.


----------



## fusspot (2 September 2013)

That's fantastic Thankyou LynH.


----------



## varkie (2 September 2013)

Try Lucy from this company - http://www.pawsforsuccess.co.uk - I've used her myself, she's 100% reliable and the animals love her.


----------



## MiaBella (1 October 2013)

Another recommendation for Paws For Success, Lucy is great


----------



## Pawsforsuccess (21 November 2013)

Thought I'd poke my head in now someone's told me about this thread and say thanks for the recommendations! Despite my website not mentioning much about horses I am horsey and do still offer day care/holiday cover/mucking out etc.


----------

